# My Puppies 2 weeks old tomorrow



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Louie








Isis








Bruce








Loki








Badger








Shamen


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

they are just adorable...you must be very proud


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

They are so cute


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Anne - they are just beautiful :drool::drool::001_wub::001_wub::drool::drool: and a real credit to you. And I love their names - although calling a border collie puppy Loki is just asking for trouble imo  (for those who don't know Loki is the trickster of the gods!) How can two weeks have passed already??!!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Anne - they are just beautiful :drool::drool::001_wub::001_wub::drool::drool: and a real credit to you. And I love their names - although calling a border collie puppy Loki is just asking for trouble imo  (for those who don't know Loki is the trickster of the gods!) How can two weeks have passed already??!!


I dont know were the time has gone Val but there hearing tests and eye tests are all booked and tomorrow they will be wormed for the first time and am so proud of Leoti she is doing a great job with them and i used to own a very loyal GSD called Loki and i like the name they all have good weights the heaviest weighs 2lb 8oz and the lightest weighs 2lb 2oz


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

I bet they have grown so much from when they where born haha. I love the name Badger and Loki gorgeous 
Have fun! :001_tt2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Just gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are looking gorgeous, I can't believe how quickly the time has gone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so cute, just gorgeous,


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

They're beautiful... loving the name "Shamen"


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics..


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice chunky puppies....Jill


----------

